# Shuffled Row: what are your best scores?



## NogDog

After having it for about 24 hours now, my best score and word:


----------



## telracs

Um, what this?


----------



## NogDog

scarlet said:


> Um, what this?


Good question.


----------



## telracs

thanks.  i've downloaded it.


----------



## originalgrissel

After playing it for about a half an hour my highest score was 271. Played for about another half hour but didn't beat that and I've been reading since then, so hopefully once I get back to it I can improve on that somewhat poor showing.


----------



## JaneD

Wow! 321!  So far my highest score has been 299, and my highest word score was 80 points for "Quarrel."


----------



## mlewis78

I'll have to look at mine to see what my highest was.  I got it right after I heard about it and played with it.  Because of the letter on the left falling off, I feel pressured to make 4-letter words.  Especially hate to lose the Q or Z.  Reminds me a lot of Scrabble, and I think they use the same dictionary.


----------



## NogDog

I've quit a couple games in the middle when it would not accept one of the words in _my_ dictionary.


----------



## Tuttle

Current high score is 251, with high word store of "quitter" for 80 points. The high word score was in a different game than the high score. I'm pretty sure in my current high score game I had 3 words that were less than 4 letters, and only a few with more than 4 letters. I need to get better at finding longer words, but I'll take a short word at any time to prevent a letter from falling off the list.


----------



## David Derrico

Very impressive scores! I just got into Shuffled Row today (I had mostly played Every Word before -- both games are actually cooler than I thought they'd be), and got a 302 high score. My best word is pretty lame: "boxing" for 64 points. Before that, it was "quack" for 60.


----------



## mysticalinc

Best score -- 345

Best word -- quicks -84.


----------



## Linjeakel

When I do a search on the UK site for "Shuffled Row" I get just one hit. A book called _"30 Day Devotions: Volume 4" by God, et al_. Clearly even the biggest of authors have been lured into the Kindle fold (and yet JK Rowling continues to hold herself above it) but quite what it has to do with a game called Shuffled Row I don't know.....


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

I've played exactly one game. My score was 266. Best word score was VOTIVE - 48.

I prefer the other game, _Every Word_. High score on that one is 25,470.


----------



## NogDog

Steven L. Hawk said:


> I've played exactly one game. My score was 266. Best word score was VOTIVE - 48.
> 
> I prefer the other game, _Every Word_. High score on that one is 25,470.


Which seems to have been pulled from the Kindle store for some reason. A day or two ago all I got was page with a "not available" message, and now it does not show up at all.


----------



## David Derrico

NogDog said:


> Which seems to have been pulled from the Kindle store for some reason. A day or two ago all I got was page with a "not available" message, and now it does not show up at all.


There were a couple of naughty words in the dictionary, so they pulled the title while they make corrections, and will release a "cleaner" version. It was more of a problem than it sounds like because you'd HAVE to type in these profane or offensive words to fully clear the level.


----------



## JaneD

I prefer Every Word too, but it was freezing my DX every time I played, so I had to delete it. I'll load it up on my K3 when I get it; maybe the new hardware will be able to support that game better. Until then, I'm playing Shuffled Row.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I haven't played 'em 'cause they'll be sent to my K3. . . .in 9 days.


----------



## HappyGuy

My highest score is ... 0. Apparently K1s are excluded from this.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

HappyGuy said:


> My highest score is ... 0. Apparently K1s are excluded from this.


Yes. . . because of the way the controls work on the K1. . . . .it utilizes the 5 way extensively, apparently. Some have said it works more like an 'application' than a 'book'.


----------



## NiLuJe

It *is* an app. It makes use of the KDK framework, and the azw2 file is more or less a java jar file . So it depends on firmwares implementing the KDK/Kindlet, 2.4/2.5 .


----------



## Lyndl

Linjeakel said:


> When I do a search on the UK site for "Shuffled Row" I get just one hit. A book called _"30 Day Devotions: Volume 4" by God, et al_. Clearly even the biggest of authors have been lured into the Kindle fold (and yet JK Rowling continues to hold herself above it) but quite what it has to do with a game called Shuffled Row I don't know.....


It's "not available to customers in Australia" so probably the same for you


----------



## ladyknight33

Best word - sexual 45 

Best score - 299


----------



## ayuryogini

My Shuffled Row has a little word next to it that says "active" but it should say "addictive"!

So far, my best score is 365

Best word: JUBILEE, 80 pts.


----------



## Linjeakel

Lyndl said:


> It's "not available to customers in Australia" so probably the same for you


I expect it has something to do with the fact that we spell things properly  and so would have to have a different version.....


----------



## fancynancy

I just downloaded it last night and played a few games.  My best score was 198 and my best word was "equine".  I'm still trying to get the hang of it.  Any tips?


----------



## NogDog

Linjeakel said:


> I expect it has something to do with the fact that we spell things properly  and so would have to have a different version.....


I think I used "theatre" yesterday without complaint, but I'm not sure. I'll try to see if an opportunity comes up to use "colour" or some other misspelling and see what it does. 

On a side note, I was proud of myself last night for successfully using the word "canticle" (thank you, Walter M. Miller, Jr.), though it did not surpass "citizen" as my top-scoring word.

Oh, and I finally broke 400 last night, too. (I'll post a screen shot later if you don't believe it.  )


----------



## NogDog

And for you doubters:










I played a lot of games last night, to distract myself and because I couldn't sleep.


----------



## JaneD

That is an eye-popping score, NogDog!  I stand in awe of you.


----------



## NogDog

JaneD said:


> That is an eye-popping score, NogDog! I stand in awe of you.


I'm almost afraid to play anymore: I may never equal that again.


----------



## David Derrico

NogDog said:


> [Some ridiculous score over 400]


Man, I was all happy I hit 323. Never mind! Back to work&#8230;


----------



## NogDog

David Derrico said:


> Man, I was all happy I hit 323. Never mind! Back to work&#8230;


You do improve with more playing. Your vocabulary does not get better, but you get a better sense of the timing and how much you can afford to wait for that last letter to pop up as the game goes on, as creating longer words is the key to the big scores. Losing a 1-pointer off the left side is no big deal if you then enter a 6- or 7-letter word with a couple 4-pointers in it.


----------



## mysticalinc

NogDog said:


> And for you doubters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I played a lot of games last night, to distract myself and because I couldn't sleep.


How does one get a kindle screenshot? I'd like to verify my "sitting on the patio in the blazing sun new high score" of 413!


----------



## JaneD

413    Wow you guys are making me feel very inadequate!


----------



## NiLuJe

SHIFT + ALT + G

They'll end up in the documents folder as GIF files .


----------



## David Derrico

OK, still not in the rarified 400 Club, but I did get "QUALITY" for 95 points, and my new high is 346.  

It's pretty addictive! Sometimes frustrating, but addictive.


----------



## ayuryogini

David Derrico said:


> OK, still not in the rarified 400 Club, but I did get "QUALITY" for 95 points, and my new high is 346.
> 
> It's pretty addictive! Sometimes frustrating, but addictive.


400! what a goal! I think 'QUALITY' for 95 pts is pretty amazing as well. I haven't been able to get above 80 pts for a single word, yet.


----------



## NogDog

David Derrico said:


> OK, still not in the rarified 400 Club, but I did get "QUALITY" for 95 points, and my new high is 346.
> 
> It's pretty addictive! Sometimes frustrating, but addictive.


Nice. "CITIZEN" is still my best at 90 points, and I think I got that within the first hour or two that I played. I had a shot at "BAUXITE" last night, which I think would have been the same ballpark, but I fumble-fingered it and left out a letter (stupid K2 keyboard).


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Nowhere near 400, but I did improve my high score to 322.  My top word is QUEERLY (had my doubts, but it was accepted) at 95 points.  

Addicting game that I need to stop play.  It's cutting deeply into my reading time!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

My copy of the game is waiting to be downloaded in *SIX* days to my new Kindle.


----------



## David Derrico

BAUXITE woulda been sweet … I hear ya on the fingers. Especially when you get excited and have a long word and have to type quickly. I had a pretty good game going and had FEISTY … and spelled it FIESTY in trying to beat the clock, for a big fat 0 points. Not nearly as huge a word, but it hurt, so I feel your pain.

QUEERLY is a great one!

Sometimes it's SO frustrating … you're SO close to a great word and are praying for that one letter to show up…


----------



## egh34

Checked my score and since I have only played once, I don't feel too bad with a score of 175. But now that I have seen people scoring much higher than that, I will apparently have a new obsession. The good news is it should keep me off Bejewelled and Farmville on Facebook. The bad news is, it is just one more obsession in a long line of obsessions.


----------



## mlewis78

I played a few weeks ago and high score was 215.  I played again early this AM and couldn't even reach that.  I can see that if I keep putting short words in (and type some wrong letters) that it won't go higher.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

egh34 said:


> Checked my score and since I have only played once, I don't feel too bad with a score of 175. But now that I have seen people scoring much higher than that, I will apparently have a new obsession. The good news is it should keep me off Bejewelled and Farmville on Facebook. The bad news is, it is just one more obsession in a long line of obsessions.


I am sooooo glad I'm not the only Bejeweled fan here. That's an addiction for both me and my wife.


----------



## egh34

Thanks Steven! Nice to know I am not a lone wolf either!


----------



## NogDog

I've got a new high word score now: "Zealotry" for 120 points.


----------



## LibraryGirl

zeolotry...nice


----------



## NogDog

LibraryGirl said:


> zealotry...nice


Frankly, I was amazed at the time that (a) I saw the word, and (b) I was able to type it in correctly and in time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Oh!  I have this now as it came down on the K3. . . .I'll have to play. . .thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Susan in VA

Okay, I just got this today, and it really is addictive. Thanks a _lot_, Ann.  

My high so far (nine games in) is 301 with 76 for "quakes".

Cue up # 10....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ironically, when I showed it to her, it was the first _I'd_ played.

And I've not played again. . . .

My high score is 125. No. That's the whole game. My high word is Hope for 18. Got a ways to go, I guess.


----------



## David Derrico

OK, so I haven't beaten my own high score yet, and I don't know if I'll ever join the "400 Club," but I DID get a freak high word score: 132 for AZIMUTHS.


----------



## chacha

quantize: 156...  still trying to break 400 though!


----------



## NogDog

chacha said:


> quantize: 156... still trying to break 400 though!





David Derrico said:


> OK, so I haven't beaten my own high score yet, and I don't know if I'll ever join the "400 Club," but I DID get a freak high word score: 132 for AZIMUTHS.


Nice words! I haven't beaten my 409 yet, but I did barely squeak by 400 2 more times since then. Looks like the very low 400s is my practical limit, barring a really lucky string of words -- and no mistyping.


----------



## Susan in VA

Grrr.  Two dozen games in, and I'm not getting past 318.  I think I need to be more of a risk-taker and wait until more letters are in...


----------



## NogDog

Susan in VA said:


> Grrr. Two dozen games in, and I'm not getting past 318. I think I need to be more of a risk-taker and wait until more letters are in...


Yep, that's pretty much the main strategy. Even just waiting to see if an "s" turns up at the end so you can increase the multiplier by 1 can help, and if I have 2 out of 3 of "I N G", I wait to see if the 3rd shows up, and so forth. Especially early on you can wait for that last letter, as long as you know what you're going to type (or even start typing) if what you're hoping for does not show up. Toward the end of the game it's more problematic, maybe not waiting for that 9th letter if you already have, say, a decent 5- or 6-letter word with a couple 4-pointers in it.

Still, sometimes I'm more "in the zone" than others. When I'm not in it, I forget what word I was going to use if some letter(s) does not show up at the end, then I get flustered, mistype it, and decide it's time to read a book on my Kindle (what a bizarre idea!).

Oh, and a little tip to gain 10 points: if when you get down to the last few letters and you are going to make a word with all but the _first_ letter on the rack, wait for it to be removed do you get the 10-point bonus for an empty rack at the end.


----------



## Susan in VA

NogDog said:


> Even just waiting to see if an "s" turns up at the end so you can increase the multiplier by 1 can help,


I've been doing that, but only when I already have a word typed in.... an "s" or "er" or "ed".



NogDog said:


> Still, sometimes I'm more "in the zone" than others.


Most definitely. Even the waiting works better sometimes. There are games in which I feel in control even if I wait until the last second (think Luke Skywalker) and games in which I get flustered if I don't have a word ready by the sixth letter. Wonder whether caffeine helps or hurts....



NogDog said:


> Oh, and a little tip to gain 10 points: if when you get down to the last few letters and you are going to make a word with all but the _first_ letter on the rack, wait for it to be removed do you get the 10-point bonus for an empty rack at the end.


Ooh, this is good. Thank you.


----------



## chipotle

My high is 373 and my best word was requiem for 90 points. I also did covering which had the most letters but didn't beat requiem point-wise. I also learned that according to Shuffled Row bendy is a word and pudge is not.  

The worst part about this game is when you have a really good word and you realize after you typed it in you typed it wrong. Been there done that!


----------



## Susan in VA

It's weird what they recognize as words and what they don't. It's not the same as in Scrabble. Some Latin words are ok and some are not (_quo_ was accepted and _qua_ was not, or maybe it was vice versa). Some proper nouns are ok and some are not.

Anybody know whether the rules regarding word acceptability are posted someplace?


----------



## fairy_dreams

I've been playing this game nonstop for the last couple of days because I've been trying to beat my highest scoring word.

It was....VAGINA. Yes, spelled like that in all caps. "Proudly" displayed 24/7. Good Lord  I thought I'd never beat it since it has a "V" in it, but I finally beat it today! 

This game is so addicting!


----------



## NogDog

fairy_dreams said:


> I've been playing this game nonstop for the last couple of days because I've been trying to beat my highest scoring word.
> 
> It was....VAGINA. Yes, spelled like that in all caps. "Proudly" displayed 24/7. Good Lord  I thought I'd never beat it since it has a "V" in it, but I finally beat it today!
> 
> This game is so addicting!


That literally was a "LOL" for me. I don't remember what the words were, but yesterday I saw two decent words, and chose the one that was one letter shorter, simply because the longer word was slightly obscene. Well, partly I wasn't sure if it would be in the "dictionary", but there was also definitely a part that was just me censoring myself.


----------



## chipotle

I managed "squirted" today for 102 points but still only tied my top score. 

I've also noticed that not all Scrabble words work.


----------



## identicaltriplets

I love this game!!!  I just got my new K3 last night so I haven't played much. Here is what I have thus far:

High Score:  224
Highest Word:  42 (quiet)


----------



## NogDog

I set a new personal best, giving y'all an even tougher target to beat:


----------



## Ann in Arlington

My best word was "behind" for 44 and my best score is 242. . . . .I really haven't played that much though. . . . . .


----------



## kindle3_newbie

Finally joined the '400' club after a few days of play (high score 401).  In another game, I got a perfect high score (at least it seems to me) - my heart beat so fast while waiting for the last letter to appear - and I got EQUALIZED (189 points)  !


----------



## lsg168

Just curious, what is the highest score possible on Shuffled Row?


----------



## fancynancy

My highest is 339 and I can't seem to do better.  At first, I was beating my personal best every day, but I have not been able to beat 339 for several days now.  It's hard for me to imagine breaking 400! For those who have, High-5!


----------



## NogDog

lsg168 said:


> Just curious, what is the highest score possible on Shuffled Row?


*Warning! Geek alert!*

Making some guesses on the distribution of the different letters and based on making all 9-letter words plus one 6-letter word to use up all 60 tiles, it looks like breaking a thousand could be theoretically possible; but that assumes that each full rack of letters could be used to make a word.



Code:


<pre><?php
$letters = array(
   10, 10,                          // Q Z
   8, 8,                            // J X
   5,                               // K
   4, 4, 4, 4, 4, 4, 4, 4, 4, 4,    // F H V W Y
   3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3,          // B C M P
   2, 2, 2, 2,                      // G
   1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, // all the rest
   1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1,
   1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1
);
for($test=1; $test<=20; $test++) {  // 20 test runs
   $tiles = $letters;
   $score = 0;
   shuffle($tiles);
   for($i=1; $i <=6; $i++) {  // make 6 9-letter words
      for($j=1; $j<=9; $j++) {
         $score += 7 * array_shift($tiles);
      }
   }
   for($j=1; $j<=6; $j++) {  // make 1 6-letter word
      $score += 4 * array_shift($tiles);
   }
   echo ($score + 10) . "\n";  // 10-point empty rack bonus, too
}
?></pre>

Results of one test run:



Code:


1008
951
987
984
1002
963
1005
960
978
975
1011
978
990
975
996
1008
996
987
1005
984


----------



## lsg168

NogDog said:


> *Warning! Geek alert!*
> 
> Making some guesses on the distribution of the different letters and based on making all 9-letter words plus one 6-letter word to use up all 60 tiles, it looks like breaking a thousand could be theoretically possible; but that assumes that each full rack of letters could be used to make a word.
> ...


Thanks!

One more geek question, what is the highest score word(s) for this game?


----------



## NogDog

lsg168 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> One more geek question, what is the highest score word(s) for this game?


Well...can you think of any 9-letter word with Q, Z, X, and J in it? If so, that would likely be it. 

QUANTIZED would be 189 points, which I think someone here said they played in a game? QUIXOTISM, if it's in the game's dictionary, would be the same.

It appears you never get more than one of those top-scoring letters in a single game. If you could get two Z's, you could spell QUIZZICAL for 266 points. (Best I've had so far is ZEALOTRY for 120 points, and BONANZAS for 114. I don't think I've had a full 9-letter word, or at least not without any good counters in it.)


----------



## lsg168

hmm, I am going off the deep end now.

The other words I can think of are jazziness (23 and zigzagged (210) no where close to quizzical.  I wonder if quizzical is the highest point word in English for this game.


----------



## kindle3_newbie

As in Scrabble, I don't think Q, Z, J, X, K would appear more than once...

Using a similar distribution provided by NogDog, at least it is possible to get something like this:

EQUALIZED = 27 x 7 = 189 pts
OUTJINXED = 23 x 7 = 161 pts
THUMBTACK = 22 x 7 = 154 pts
FLYLEAVES = 18 x 7 = 126 pts
FISHPLATE = 17 x 7 = 119 pts
WEAVERING = 16 x 7 = 112 pts
SUBWAY = 14 x 4 = 56 pts

for a total of 917 points, which is probably not the maximum but is not too far from the theoretical score of 1000 or more.  Every letter is used at least once:

Q,Z,J,X,K - 1 occurrence; F,H,V,W,Y - 2 each; B - 2; C,M,P,G - 1; A - 6; D - 2; E - 8; I - 4; L - 4; N - 2; O - 1; R - 1; S - 3; T - 4; U - 4.


----------



## NogDog

kindle3_newbie said:


> As in Scrabble, I don't think Q, Z, J, X, K would appear more than once...
> 
> Using a similar distribution provided by NogDog, at least it is possible to get something like this:
> 
> EQUALIZED = 27 x 7 = 189 pts
> OUTJINXED = 23 x 7 = 161 pts
> THUMBTACK = 22 x 7 = 154 pts
> FLYLEAVES = 18 x 7 = 126 pts
> FISHPLATE = 17 x 7 = 119 pts
> WEAVERING = 16 x 7 = 112 pts
> SUBWAY = 14 x 4 = 56 pts
> 
> for a total of 917 points, which is probably not the maximum but is not too far from the theoretical score of 1000 or more. Every letter is used at least once:
> 
> Q,Z,J,X,K - 1 occurrence; F,H,V,W,Y - 2 each; B - 2; C,M,P,G - 1; A - 6; D - 2; E - 8; I - 4; L - 4; N - 2; O - 1; R - 1; S - 3; T - 4; U - 4.


Nice work. I think if I ever break 900, I'll retire from the game.


----------



## kindle3_newbie

kindle3_newbie said:


> As in Scrabble, I don't think Q, Z, J, X, K would appear more than once...
> 
> Using a similar distribution provided by NogDog, at least it is possible to get something like this:
> 
> EQUALIZED = 27 x 7 = 189 pts
> OUTJINXED = 23 x 7 = 161 pts
> THUMBTACK = 22 x 7 = 154 pts
> FLYLEAVES = 18 x 7 = 126 pts
> FISHPLATE = 17 x 7 = 119 pts
> WEAVERING = 16 x 7 = 112 pts
> SUBWAY = 14 x 4 = 56 pts
> 
> for a total of 917 points, which is probably not the maximum but is not too far from the theoretical score of 1000 or more. Every letter is used at least once:
> 
> Q,Z,J,X,K - 1 occurrence; F,H,V,W,Y - 2 each; B - 2; C,M,P,G - 1; A - 6; D - 2; E - 8; I - 4; L - 4; N - 2; O - 1; R - 1; S - 3; T - 4; U - 4.


I just discovered that WEAVERING may not be a valid word. I can substitute this with WAVEFRONT for 126 pts, but the letter G is not used in the whole set whereas F is used 3 times. If we have to use the letter G, maybe we can have WAVERING (90 pts) and SUBWAYS (75 pts) for a total of 914 points. I have also forgotten to add the 10-point empty rack bonus in my earlier calculation, so it is 924 pts or 938 pts for this set.


----------



## Susan in VA

kindle3_newbie said:


> I just discovered that WEAVERING may not be a valid word. I can substitute this with WAVEFRONT for 126 pts, but the letter G is not used in the whole set whereas F is used 3 times. If we have to use the letter G, maybe we can have WAVERING (90 pts)


Or WAVERINGS for an extra multiplier.


----------



## kevinpars

One thing I would like to see for this game would be an average score.  It is great that they track your best word score and best high score, but I think this game would benefit from an average - much like bowling.  I could get lucky with the letters and score over 400 (haven't yet) but I think that it would be one thing to score 400 and average 230 or score 400 and average 125.  Just a thought.


----------



## MAGreen

High score-269
Best word- Harvest for 65


----------



## Tiersten

Hmm.  Doesn't look like either of the Kindle apps are actually on the UK store.  If they are, I can't find them


----------



## Gerund

They've taken both games down as it's turned out the dictionaries were a touch _too_ complete, and included slurs and swears in addition to the more mundane words. This isn't a huge problem with Shuffled Row, but Every Word awarded points by completing a list of possible words, so it was impossible to avoid these words even if you wished to do so. ("You missed 'fudge', 'funded', 'refund' and 'mother****er!'")


----------



## Tiersten

Ohhhhhh okay.  That makes sense.  I'm not bothered by those words but I would still think it'd be strange if it came up during a game and I'm sure others would be very offended by them!


----------



## mlewis78

I finally broke 300 with 301.  Two days ago after looking at this thread I read the rules -- duh!  Hate it when I hit the wrong keys!


----------



## JaneD

I finally broke 300!  I got up to 312. I tried to take a picture of it by hitting Shift+Alt+G, but it didn't seem to work.


----------



## fairy_dreams

Got to 324! Best word: "Quotes" for 60 

I was stuck in the low 200's until today. I guess I went a little overboard on Shuffled Row...


----------



## mlewis78

My highest is now 322, but most of the time I don't hit 300. Best word is enquire (80).  I'm not playing often, but when I do play, it's very addictive.


----------



## chipotle

I admit I'm becoming somewhat addicted to this game. I managed a 431 once but that is the only time I've broken 400 in about a million games. I have also noticed that luck plays a factor - I've played several games where I didn't get both the q and the z and it is more difficult to do well without those. Twice I've managed 102 with a word - squirted and squinter.

My latest tip - get rid of several letters on purpose if you're close to having a 7 or 8 letter word using the q and/or z. For instance if I have s,q,u,i,t,e,d and say two a's - I will just type in aa to give myself an opportunity to get squirted or squinted. I think aa is a word (it is in Scrabble I believe) but even if the two letters aren't a word it is no skin off my back.


----------



## NogDog

chipotle said:


> .... I think aa is a word (it is in Scrabble I believe) but even if the two letters aren't a word it is no skin off my back.


A type of lava, mainly used by Hawaiians, geologists, crossword puzzle authors, and probably the most by Scrabble players.


----------



## MAGreen

New high score! 301 with my best ever word of BEHAVIOR for a whopping 96 points! I have a 90 point word before too, but I can't remember what it was...I was thinking it was QUITTERS, maybe...


----------



## teri

I'm working on setting the low bar:  high score = 212  best word = vision (36)    

In my defense, I only played twice with a 9 yr old talking to me constantly until I answered him.


----------



## Julia

I don't play this one much, I like "Every Word" much better.
Highest score is 247 and Best Word is "Amazed" for 68 points.


----------



## Pfarris

I became queaziest when I was typing in that very feeling for 189 points (+10 for Empty Rack Bonus. Does the rack bonus count as part of the 9-letter word score making it 199 or does that only figure into the game score? It was my final word that game).

I have had many games with both a Q and a Z but many other games with neither one. I have never seen either letter duplicated in a game either.

Best game so far 315.

I will let you know when I have reach*ed* that 238 point word - my own"unreachable star". Since I am caught up in the romance of noble deeds and the pursuit of unreachable goals. (248 counting Empty Rack Bonus as part of a 9-letter word).

Tip: Don't hold out for "quizical" since it needs another z to be spelled right and 2 Zs is something I have never seen in a game. I have played a few.


----------



## Joe Paul Jr.

I've yet to top 258, my highest score for the past week or so. Fun game, though... definitely kills time while I'm waiting for my lunch to arrive. Often my waitstaff person looks down and makes a word suggestion!

Joe

http://kindletaproom.blogspot.com


----------



## Pfarris

189= Highest word Queaziest which I don't think I'll ever beat.
388 = Highest game

I have had 10 or so games over 300 (350 and 388 today) but I can't get into that 400 club yet.

When I get 400+ I will quit ... again ... no I really mean it this time.


----------



## mlewis78

I haven't been playing it much lately, and I still haven't broken my high game of 322.  It's a great time passer, though (just what I need!).


----------



## efalkow

After 1 month of use and hundreds of Games best score we got is 355 and best word score is 110 = QUICKER.

Tips: to speed things up turn on the space bar to advance letters quicker.
SAVE your "S" and "E" 's -even at the expense of letting other less usefull letters slip away on the left side.  You will always get a "U" shortly after a Q so be patient.  
Try spelling out part of your likely word ahead of time so you can complete a word before the left side letter disappears. I think you have 5 seconds for that.
It will only let you type a letter that is in you available list above so be carefulL!
It doesn't take proper names so you can get burn't there a lot. You can't reuse the letters in a missed word - thus a lower score.

There are a lot of weird letters such as AYE and OE and AI you can use at the end to get the 10-pt empty rack bonus.  Also if you have sac 5 letters left : YCPIG and you know you can spell PIG then spell YC - which it will say is not a word and then PIG - so you get the rack bonus. Don't spell PIG first then you're stuck with unuseable letters at the end.


----------



## Joyful

I guess queaziest must have been allowed if you got points for it but my dictionary on my computer says "no such word" but lists the following:

queasy |ˈkwēzē|
adjective ( queasier , queasiest )
nauseated; feeling sick : in the morning he was still pale and queasy.
• inducing a feeling of nausea : the queasy swell of the boat.
• figurative slightly nervous or worried about something.
DERIVATIVES
queasily |-zəlē| adverb
queasiness noun

ORIGIN late Middle English queisy, coisy [causing nausea,] of uncertain origin; perhaps related to Old French coisier 'to hurt.'

Interesting......


----------



## Pfarris

Google queaziest to find several dictionaries that list it as an acceptable alternate spelling. Shuffled Row instructions page 5 says it uses the ENABLE2K dictionary (minus words longer than 9 letters) so as you said ... it is in there. I still have not broken into the 400 club though.


----------



## egh34

New high score is 253 with 60 points for quoter.


----------



## Photowhit

Wow! glad to see others are addicted, perhaps we should form a theropy group?

While I regularly can top 300, My high score is just 392 Best Word is BOOZING for 95 Hope I can join the 400 club soon, the inferiority I get for associating with you 'Word' people, I was a photojournalist in a prior life...lol

No one is discussing the end rack flaw? if you make even a 2 point word the bonus plus the last word equal 20 points, ie; IT for 2 + 10 end of rack bonus + hidden bonus of 8 points.

While that's all well and good, and I'm fine with it...

The problem is, the most you can get for your last word is also 20 points! I made URINATE the other night last word rack clearing and only got 20 points total. I've been watching and from what I'm seeing 20 points is the most you can get for a rack clearing word. Beter off making URINE for 15 and AT for 20 clearing the rack. Perhaps this is what "Pfarris" was aluding to in an earlier post

I just down loaded version 1.1 perhaps this is fixed?

Anyone know? Can others confirm this?


----------



## Photowhit

A couple people were asking for hints, and while I'm not a member of the 400 club, I'll give it a shot.

I try to save the S, ER and ING, and try to be aware of prefix UN, and look to use these with high value letters. Making SING is a waste making TOXIC into TOXICS makes the S much more valuable and you might end up BOXING a fine letter like X into a nice 6 letter word.

They do send you a U shortly after a Q almost always, so it might be worthwhile if you have letters for q word to burn letters if you haven't seen the U yet.

And mostly its expanding your vocabulary so if your checking the forms of JIBE (as in changing direction in a boat) I thought it's origins were the same as JIB a small foresail(they are not). I noticed there is a verb Jib meaning to refuse, so jibbing and jibber are good words as well. 

As I said in the previous post, I'm not much of a words person, but as you play you'll see words and usage from your past, I've used several words I learned from sailing and photography.


----------



## MINImum

I just discovered this game last week.  

I've broken 300 twice, but I'm especially proud of my highest word score: 112 points for fugitives.


----------



## Photowhit

Version 1.1 has fixed the clear board bonus problems.

Also I think some of the letter values have changed,

From my often faulty memory, H's went from 3 to 1 point, V's from 4 to 6 points, L's from 1 to 2 points.

...and for some reason, I seam to have 'H's poping up more often.


----------



## Me and My Kindle

I'm so glad there's someplace here to talk about "Shuffled Row". My best score is 338, and I once scored 108 points for "JAWLINES".  (I couldn't resist mentioning that when I wrote my blog post about the 10 Best Games for the Kindle.)   

Thought that was pretty good, until I read about words like "AZIMUTHS" and "QUANTIZE." 

Did you all know that you can press the space key if you want the next letter to load instantly?  (When I finally noticed that tip, it made it possible to play through the games a lot faster!)


----------



## chipotle

Today was my 4th game in the 400s; well actually I just barely made it as you can see especially since I didn't use all my letters. My best words are SQUIRTED AND SQUINTED which are 102 points. My goal is to get a 9 letter word. Has anyone managed that yet?

I have also noticed some games without the q,z,x, or j and once I received the q as the very last letter with only one other letter left.


----------



## enoj

The best possible single word score is 329 with pizzazzes. Good luck trying to get that many z's, though..

Other high scorers without so many z's:

203 albizzias
203 bedazzled
203 bedazzles
203 blizzards
203 cheapjack
203 czaritzas
203 grizzling
203 highjacks
203 jackknife
203 jayhawker
203 jukeboxes
203 kolkhozes
203 krummholz
203 maximized
203 maximizer
203 maximizes
203 mezquites
203 mezzanine
203 mezzotint
203 mozzettas
203 muzziness
203 oxazepams
203 pizzerias
203 podzolize
203 pozzolana
203 pozzolans
203 rhythmize
203 scuzziest
203 skyjacked
203 skyjacker
203 unmuzzled
203 unmuzzles
203 unpuzzled
203 unpuzzles
203 zwiebacks
210 blackjack
210 equivoque
210 exchequer
210 exoenzyme
210 frizziest
210 frizzlers
210 frizzlier
210 fuzziness
210 hizzoners
210 quizzers
210 swizzlers
210 zigzagged
216 quizzing
217 bemuzzled
217 bemuzzles
217 embezzled
217 embezzler
217 embezzles
217 frazzling
217 frizzling
217 paparazzi
217 paparazzo
217 pizzicati
217 pizzicato
217 swizzling
222 jazzlike
224 blizzardy
224 buzzwords
224 schizzier
224 schnozzes
224 schnozzle
231 pizzalike
238 chazzanim
238 chazzenim
238 huzzahing
238 jazziness
252 whizzbang
266 quizzical
266 showbizzy

And yes, I cheated to get the score in the screenshot..


----------



## LaRita

Best score 343, best word 110 (quicker). I do have a problem sometimes with their dictionary...it told me _yoyo_ is not a word. What else do you call that toy? And although it may not be politically correct anymore, _*****_ is a word. There are also other examples I can't bring to mind right now.

So....I've decided it's their dictionary and not my lack of skill keeping my scores down.


----------



## nnathanson

I just hit 441 which appears to be the high score posted here (other than the buy who said he cheated to get well over 500).  I play quite a bit so it took me a lot of games to hit 441.  My high score during the game was boozing for 95 which I see others have also posted.  That ties my all time single word high score which still shows as quashes on the main menu.  My prior high game score was 430.

As mentioned in some other posts, I can't figure out the scoring at the end.  It says that the clear end rack bonus is 10 points, but I often notice my score just prior to my last word and the word score plus bonus add up to something more or less than I am expecting (usually more)!

Is there any way to get the rack clearing bonus if the letter you want to get rid of is last?  For example, suppose your last 3 letters are IFZ.  If you could get rid of the Z before playing "IF" you would get the bonus.  This works if you have ZIF (just let the Z fall off first).  Also, if you have IFZQ, you can just play zq which has the impact of discarding those letters for playing an incorrect word, and then play IF to get the bonus, but I don't think you can try to make a one letter word.


----------



## occphys1

Best is 412. Did that on my 5th play..haven't come close since.  Best word QUIXOTIC - 168 points


----------



## mlewis78

occphys1 said:


> Best is 412. Did that on my 5th play..haven't come close since. Best word QUIXOTIC - 168 points


I'm surprised that people are finding the right letters coming up at the same time to create something like quixotic and other words noted here. The q and the x don't come up often, but close to the same time?

I haven't played in a while.


----------



## Lionspaw

best score 224
best word chains

Not my favorite word game, but it's ok.  Not addictive.


----------



## NogDog

occphys1 said:


> Best is 412. Did that on my 5th play..haven't come close since. Best word QUIXOTIC - 168 points





mlewis78 said:


> I'm surprised that people are finding the right letters coming up at the same time to create something like quixotic and other words noted here. The q and the x don't come up often, but close to the same time?
> 
> I haven't played in a while.


I actually had the letters for QUIXOTIC once, but fumble-fingered it and didn't get credit for it. 



enoj said:


> ...
> The best possible single word score is 329 with pizzazzes. Good luck trying to get that many z's, though..
> 
> Other high scorers without so many z's:
> 
> 203 albizzias
> 203 bedazzled
> 203 bedazzles
> [etc....]


I do not believe you ever get more than one each of Z, Q, J, or X in a given game (and sometimes get none of one or two of them)


----------



## mlewis78

In scrabble, someone always gets a Q, Z or X but in shuffled row they don't come up every game.  I wondered why that was, unless it is just too short of a game.


----------



## NogDog

mlewis78 said:


> In scrabble, someone always gets a Q, Z or X but in shuffled row they don't come up every game. I wondered why that was, unless it is just too short of a game.


My guess is that there is essentially a set of "tiles" with set quantities of each letter (from one "Z" or "Q" to several "E" or "S") similar to Scrabble, but unlike Scrabble you do not use all of them up: the number of letters drawn in one game is less than the total number of letters available, but you can never draw more than some number of each letter. Programming-wise, you would have an array of letters, shuffle (randomize the order of) that array, and then "pop" or "shift" one letter off of the array for each new letter.



PHP:


$letters = array('A','A','B','B','C','D','E','E','E'); // and so forth
$letters = shuffle($letters);
for($turn=1; $turn<=$num_turns_in_game; $turn++) {
   $letter_for_this_turn = array_pop($letters);
}


----------



## fancynancy

My highest game score so far has been 356.  I can't imagine scoring in the 400s!  My best word to date has been "quivers" for 95 points.


----------



## legalsec

I'm totally addicted - keep trying to beat my high score - currently 470 (but it's hard to get out of the 300's!). High word: "packaged" - 132 points. Previous high word was "quivery."


----------



## mlewis78

legalsec said:


> I'm totally addicted - keep trying to beat my high score - currently 470 (but it's hard to get out of the 300's!). High word: "packaged" - 132 points. Previous high word was "quivery."


Welcome to Kindleboards!


----------



## Epsilon317

I've been playing this game pretty frequently and have just gotten a new high score of 510, previous being 424. I'm still kinda shocked since I rarely get in the 400's, but the letters just worked well every time. High word of only 76 in that game but I did manage to get exquisite in another for 189...


----------



## David Derrico

Is it silly to be annoyed that upgrading from a K2 to a K3 reset my high score and high word?   

Where's the "Sync and Check for High Scores" menu item?


----------



## kindleaddict

My best score is 458 and my best word is QUACKING - 144 points. Has anyone else noticed an error in the scoring when getting the empty rack bonus? Yesterday I had 7 letters left in the game, a score of 322, and was able to make PLIABLE with all of the letters, which was a word score of 55. It showed the 55 and the empty rack bonus of 10 and gave me a total score of only 348! After that I paid attention to what the actual total was supposed to be and it is sometimes 5 higher than the correct total, and it appears to be only when there's an empty rack bonus.


----------



## Photowhit

WOW I had a monster game on the Kindle!

I made my first every 9 letter word "BROKERAGE" for a best all time word score of 140! (replacing QUESTING)

and my 3rd game in the 400's with a monster 468 making "JAILERS" as my last word (75 points I think) with bonus! ( former best was @422 and other over 400 was only 404)

All that and I have room for more as I mispelted STUCCO (STUCO) early on as I was stuck...

I just staired at the total after the game, and couldn't remember how to do a screen shot, I'll post a totals shot later.


----------



## NogDog

kindleaddict said:


> My best score is 458 and my best word is QUACKING - 144 points. Has anyone else noticed an error in the scoring when getting the empty rack bonus? Yesterday I had 7 letters left in the game, a score of 322, and was able to make PLIABLE with all of the letters, which was a word score of 55. It showed the 55 and the empty rack bonus of 10 and gave me a total score of only 348! After that I paid attention to what the actual total was supposed to be and it is sometimes 5 higher than the correct total, and it appears to be only when there's an empty rack bonus.


Yeah, I've noticed that before, too.


----------



## Photowhit

I had noticed the clear rack bonus problems in the original version, since I updated to version 1.1 I have not noticed a problem with the end of came totals.


----------



## metienne

Best score so far is 404 - biggest scored word is Quartz  which scores 104 - the folks at my job are adicted.


----------



## efalkow

I have gotten 421 individually and 422 when my son and I teamed up. Hightest word score was QUACKERY - 174. Problem was the letters on the KINDLE wore off and we had to send for a new one so the program had to be re-downloaded and we lost the original high score. I did notice a slight difference with the new version 1.1. It seems to provide better high word score opportunities than 1.0 BUT will often leave off a high letter . For example I got the 421 WITHOUT a "Q". The 1.0 highest score I got was 376 but it always gave you all the high value letters. We played about 2,000 games so far. S's,ED,ING, ER are the key. Save S's for big word multipliers. Have patience!


----------



## efalkow

Breaking news in the game of shuffled row!
I just got the word EQUALIZED which gave me a staggerig 217.
Good luck beating that. Also my high score for an entire game is still 422.


----------



## atwells

High Score: 300
Best Word Score: 68 for Queens


----------



## jnold19

My lady got 402, to beat my high score of 385...I'm angry!

Her high word, (Not in the 402 game), was "LIQUIDS" for a 100


----------



## Brad

I just scored 417 on Shuffled Row! Excellent! I had been sitting on 395 for forever! Best word? Ducking. 100 points! (but not in the top game).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

*** thread moved to the "Kindle Apps" board as this is 'active' content.***


----------



## humaraza

My highest is 440 and 156 for word JUNKYARD....trying to break my record.

Broke my record. My highest is 500 now.


----------



## QuantumIguana

406, with my best word being QUOTIENTS.


----------



## stevewendy

High score I got just today - 459 with also my highest scoring word yet - juxtapose


----------



## trillian62

442  best word was quartzes--156


----------



## unitbit

absolutely LOVE this game!


----------



## Sharon Red

unitbit said:


> absolutely LOVE this game!


Yes! I might need to dust this off and start up again haha


----------



## bigwavedave

My best score is 492 and my best word is quacked.


----------



## nanread

Best score 385  highest word - expired.  This game can become addicting.


----------



## lisaj448

Best score: 470 (got a 468 last night)
Best word: GLAZING 115 pts

Has anyone hit 500?


----------



## frankiefat1

Yes...I've hit 516...my highest word score is QUARTZES=168 points...very addicting!!! I should spend more time reading and less playing shuffled row!!!!


----------



## QuantumIguana

440 with by best word being QUIXOTIC at 168 points. I've been stuck at 440 for some time. Most games, I break 300. Yesterday, I got 430 points. I made a mistake in putting a S on the end of a word, I should have saved the S, that would have made a bigger increase in my next word. I just want to break my high score one more time.


----------



## jmmessmer

I've been playing shuffled row for a couple of months.  Hit my high score today and had to brag.  394 with my highest word (ever) "jacking for 120.  Even left "fite" on the board because I was trying to type "bite" and mistyped.  I'm sure there are some who have hit 400+.  Maybe next time.  Once I had 7 games in a row with over 300 pts.


----------



## mlewis78

Haven't played this in months.  Doesn't work on my K4, but I still have my K3.


----------



## frankiefat1

I just hit 565!! I beat me best score of 526. My highest word ever is "equalizer" at 210 points.


----------



## mindsweeper333

My overall high score is 456 and my best word is quickens which gave me 156 points.  This game is so addicting!


----------



## mindsweeper333

My new high score is quetzals for 174.  Still have not reached 500


----------



## sellars

High game score is 530.  Gone over 500 about 3 times.  Been at it for over a year and play often.

Best word score, 138 for EXPUNGES.  Prior to that, 132 for ACQUIRED.

Fun game.  Can be improved: 1.  Too many H's!!!  2.  Should allow more than two of a letter at a time (simple words like BREEZE or BANANA can never be played).  3.  Dictionary needs updating (BLOG and TEXTED are now legitimate words).


----------



## jws

My best score was 420. Highest scoring word - Queenly = 110


----------



## mindsweeper333

I went for a high word score instead of a high score and got 210 with equalizer.  It took me several times but I was finally able to get the word.  Kind of fun just going for the high word score it takes patience and getting rid of a lot of two letters at a time.  My overall high score is 485.  Have not reached 500 yet.


----------



## melodic

My best score (which I'm quite proud of) is 511.  And the best word: "QUAGMIRE" for a whopping 144 points.  Took me forever to get those scores though...quite addicted to the game


----------



## LBS

I've had the game for several months.  High Score so far is 460.  That high score was enabled in part by by Best Word Score of 144 for the word "quagmire", same as user melodic.  I've only cracked 400 on three occasions.  This is a great game.  --LBS


----------



## kwiltman

I thought I was doing well with a high score of 422 and a best word of "queazy" for 116 points, but I see others have me beat.  I agree, this is an addicting game.


----------



## Mrs. Smeej

I promise that my highest score
(A staggering 544)
Was not due to cheating
But done by competing 
So much that my fingers are sore.

P.S. Highest word score was for #equalizers" at 220.


----------

